# viele Neuheiten schon lieferbar, Shimano Seido, Berkley Skeletor2 ...



## Boddenangler.de (18. Oktober 2007)

​
* Wir haben jetzt schon viele Neuheiten aus dem Programm
2008 lieferbar..

...hier nur ein paar Beispiele*


Berkley Skeletor 2





Shimano Seido​ 


​ 



*Und natürlich noch jede Menge mehr....*​


----------

